

Reasons Why Video Comments Will Work - dnaquin
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/05/my-reasons-why.html

======
walterk
I can see video commenting working in limited domains, but as a general format
for comments, they're way too inefficient. The reasons this guy gives are
valid points about advantages specific to using video, but they do not make
the case for why video comments "will work". The advantages of video won't
outweigh the advantages of text, because text is so much faster to absorb: I
can skim through multiple comment threads as quickly as I could watch a few
video comments in one thread.

I remember seeing these old videos of computer interface researchers demoing
audio/voice interfaces, one being a kind of virtual secretary which understood
voice commands and told you about your latest emails and voicemails. It all
seemed so novel and exciting at first, but eventually it dawns on you that the
novelty will wear thin, and how much faster it would be just to use a
visual/text-based interface. This is why Apple invented Visual Voicemail for
the iPhone: random access for voicemail messages, and it's way faster deleting
things visually rather than having to wait for audio prompts.

Video commenting is yet another unfortunate example of people mistaking
novelty for utility. This guy is clearly way too invested in his invention to
properly assess the disadvantages of using video.

~~~
mixmax
If I could upmod you twice I would...

------
sanj
Reason #1 that they won't work:

They take much longer to create than blasting out a bit of text.

Reason #2 that they won't work:

They take too long to watch. I can't think of the last time I watched TV News.
I'd much rather scan NYTimes.

~~~
erickhill
Reason #3. You can't scan the content of video comments AT ALL like you can
regular comments, other than how somebody looks.

And, #2.5, all of the "ums"and "ahs" lengthen the response, where text is
(usually) cleaner and faster and to the point. Love the technology, but until
the basic "jist" of a video comment can be quickly gleaned, I'll take browsing
comments in 30 seconds vs. 30 minutes any day.

It's a wonderful communication tool for people that have no hands.

------
menloparkbum
I'm skeptical that video comments will work, for all the obvious reasons: they
take too long to read, they take too long to create, nobody really wants to
see squidgy guys talking to their computer in their basement, etc.

However, I never anticipated 80s retro, extremely tight pants on men, or the
popularity of YouTube "video responses," so seesmic might be onto something.

------
markm
It's good to hear positive titles like that. Up voted.

------
STHayden
they seem to work fine on youtube

